# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Cultivo de la uva organica

## Joseph

Sera posible conducir el cultivo de la Uva en forma orgánica en nuestra costa Peruana?Temas similares: CULTIVO DE TARA Ó TAYA EN COSTA: TERRENOS APTOS PARA SU CULTIVO El Proceso de la Certificación Orgánica Agricultura organica quinua orgánica y convencional vendo kiwicha organica

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Sera posible conducir el cultivo de la Uva en forma orgánica en nuestra costa Peruana?

 Se puede hacer, pero me parece que no es rentable y que perderías competitividad, porque produces mucho menos uvas. Como anéctadota, te comento que una vez filmé un campo de uva quebranta orgánico, que tenía certificación y todo, pero no sé si se pueda -o si sea una buena idea- hacer lo mismo con uvas de mesa. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe  :Wink:

----------


## Joseph

las uvas son pisqueras (moyar, torontel, moscatel, italia, quebranta) las 5 variedades hacen un total de 3.5 hectares 
y el propietario del terreno quiere que su produccion sea 100% orgánica. 
por el momento estoy empesando con la nutrición en forma orgánica (guano de isla y sulpomag. pero me faltaria completar con el cotrol de plagas y enfermedades. 
Si alguien me puede ayudar con esto.
Gracias.
Joseph Brañes.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Mira este video que hice sobre el Pisco peruano... La mayor parte de tomas de uva quebranta que se ven, son de uva quebranta orgánica. Incluso, hay una toma donde se muestra la certificación del campo, pero información técnica no manejo -lamentablemente-.    
Lo que te podría recomendar es que hagas tus pruebas de manejo orgánico de uvas pisqueras, antes de mandarte a manejar todo el campo de esa manera. Ahora, si consigues buena información a través del foro u otros medios, tal vez puedas hacerlo sin tantos problemas en el camino. 
Saludos

----------


## ruben77

Hola estimados. 
Si es posible manejar la uva en forma organica en campo. o estamos haciendo en cañete. saludos

----------


## anaisabel chirinos

Hola Ruben:
El tema es muy interesante En que zona de cañete tienen instalada la Uva organica, que variedad tienen, como han conseguido el brotamiento de la uva ....
saludos  
Anaisabel

----------


## ruben77

Hola Anaisabel 
hay una expèriencia de vid organica con uva Italia en Herbay Alto

----------


## ruben77

Se ha estado utilizando biol y EM para el brotamiento y solo se ha abonado con guano de islas (mas que suficiente)

----------


## kscastaneda

Antes no era posible la agricultura orgánica, pero hoy SI lo es; cada vez más son aquellos que se unen al uso del EM. 
Todo es simple; aquí algunos fundamentos :  *1.¿Porque vienen las plagas insectiles?*
* Porque les atrae entre otras características el olor de las plantas. --> EM disuade el olor caracteristico del cultivar y repele a los insectos según el BIOFERMENTO elaborado.
* Porque se refugian en las hojarascas. --> EM metaboliza las hojarascas y las transforma en sustancias bioactivas útiles para el suelo y la planta.
* Porque no hay metabolitos inocuos para el hombre pero letales para ellos. --> EM produce de manera natural estos metabolitos, he visto larvas de Pseudoplusia sp. en Tara morir por la aplicación de BIOFERMENTOS EM.  *2.¿Porque tenemos siempre las enfermedades?*
* Por el monocultivo caso de frutales, esparragos, etc --> EM permite hacer monocultivos las veces que sean pues reestablece el orden microbiologico en el sistema de producción y genera condiciones apropiadas a favor del incremento de Microorganismos beneficiosos en desmedro de los patogenicos.
* Por la OXIDACION de los sistemas de producción --> EM permite antioxidar los sistemas de producción en favor de agricultura limpia, bloqueando radicales libres y metabolitos tóxicos para el ser humano, logrando así cultivos que DURAN MÁS TIEMPO EN VIDA DE ANAQUEL y de MEJOR CALIDAD.
* Porque algunos patogenos se refugian en tejidos vegetales caídos --> EM se come todo tejido y produce a partir de este sustancias beneficiosas para el cultivar y el suelo; por ende ya no hay casa de hospedaje para las enfermedades.
* Porque algunos suelos no tienen condiciones para el desarrollo de los microorganismos beneficos --> EM mejora sustancialmente las caracteristicas fisicas, quimicas y biologicas del suelo como porosidad, pH, CE = reduce sales, mejora la CIC, incremento de fauna microbiologica benefica, incremento de materia orgánica año tras año.
* Por los nematodos y otros que abren puertas de ingreso al sistema del cultivo --> EM controla eficientemente a los nematodos por ello varias AGROINDUSTRIAS ya estan utilizando el EM como una alternativa limpia, socialmente responsable y económicamente viable. (Dosis : 8 a 10 litros aplicados a razón de 1 por semana hasta completar la dosis). 
Hay más razónes; pero la principal es la OXIDACION que generan los agrotóxicos y fertilizantes sintéticos. 
EM produce a partir de cualquier material orgánico sustancias bioactivas como : 
AMINOACIDOS --> toda fuente de nitrógeno se tiene que convertir en aminoacido para que sea aprovechado por la planta.
ENZIMAS --> estas aceleran reacciones como digerir la materia orgánica en 4 a 6 semanas.
ANTIBIOTICOS --> sustancias lacticas,etc; que contrarestan patogenos.
ANTIOXIDANTES --> limpias los sistemas de producción e inhiben radicales libres que envejecen al cultivo.
METABOLITOS --> anti plagas.
ACIDOS ORGANICOS --> en beneficio del suelo y del cultivo.  *El proceso de cambio es cuestion de decisión, es un proceso paso a paso, etapa x etapa..... este proceso ya inicio.* 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez
Representante y Distribuidor EM en La Libertad.
Nextel : 409*6516
Telefax : 044-242863
RPM : *688847
Cel: 94-7981326
e-mail : kscastaneda@biofertil.pe   //    biofertilsac@hotmail.com    //   pedidos@biofertil.pe 
En Trujillo : Puede comprar su EM en AGROLIBSA (Av. César Vallejo - Frente a Mi Banco).
En Virú : Kolkytambo (En el puente).
En otras zonas : Consulte vía e-mail.

----------


## maximo chavez

Si es posible el cultivo de vid organica en nuestra costa peruana. Prueba de ello es nuestra experiencia realizada en el Fundo Manguito - Herbay Alto.
Esta experiencia se realiza principalmente con la variedad italia y  otros como MALBec ,Borgoña  ,quebranta ,tannat-n,sauvignon-b.
Cualquien duda o informacion contactar al: cel: 985865560 y al correo: maximochavez1965@hotmail.com.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Máximo:
Muy interesante lo que comentas.
Quisiera saber si continuan con el manejo orgánico en el fundo que mencionas.
Tal vez podrias detallar los pasos  que siguieron hasta lograr la producción comercial.
Si comparas la producción obtenida Vs. un cultivo convencional, en tu opinion es rentable replicar tu iniciativa.
El predio está certificado como orgánico.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## maximo chavez

Porsupuesto ,continuamos con la vid  organica nos hemos dado cuenta  que existe otra alternativa no solamente esta la convensinal  o agricultura dependiente que esta empobreciendo al pequeño agricultor.
`Para control de plagas se utiliza bioles magros y antagonistas(trichoderma).
 Con respecto a la certificacion todavia no lo tenemos esto es un proceso pero  estamos con el IDMA para salir al mercado. 
SALUDOS.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Máximo:
Nos confirmas que el manejo orgánico de la vid, te permite una mejor rentabilidad de tu cultivo.Desde ya este avance es muy importante.
Estas logrando un mejor precio al vender tu producción como orgánica, o todavia la vendes como uva convencional.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## dmispireta

En el tema de Plaga Aviar la solución orgánica es el Control Biológico aviar con aves rapaces, quien les escribe tiene experiencia en este tema desde muchos años y mi experiencia en campos de uva tanto de mesa como de bodega en la Viña Tacama (http://elcomercio.pe/edicionimpresa/...al0630077.html) han sido optimas. 
El manejo de rapaces para causar un efecto ecológico en el agro ecosistema no es un juego, tenemos que tener en cuenta la clasificación de plaga y en ella tenemos aves perjudiciales que están catalogadas como protegidas por la UICN, pero también tenemos población de especies benéficas para el cultivo y por ultimo están las especies intermedias que son benéficas en la temporada que no hay frutos y crean un micro ecosistema equilibrado con el control de insectos pero cuando el cultivo entra en envero tenemos a estas especies consumiendo la fruta. 
No se trata de exterminar poblaciones de pájaros sin esta distinción, sino de crear un ecosistema óptimo para que la naturaleza y la mano del hombre lleguen a un equilibrio responsable. 
Muchas empresas que dicen hacer control biológico con rapaces siembran mallas para la captura de aves, esto no es un control biológico responsable, todas las aves atrapadas sirven de alimento para las rapaces sin distinción y así engañan a los productores como a las certificadoras de que tienen procesos ecológicos mientras depredan poblaciones de especies en peligro.
El Control Biológico Aviar con Aves de Presa es efectivo eso es una hecho del cuan se han beneficiados distintas empresas en sus variados cultivos pero todas las empresas que venden este servicio no tienen el conocimiento para demostrarlo.  
Daniel Ernesto Mispireta Carranza 
Gerente General de EcoRaptor's EIRL
Telf: 5660664 - Claro: 989147678 - Nextel: 147*7827 www.ecoraptors.com

----------

Alper

----------


## Hsalgado

Estimado Sr. Brañes: 
Tengo un plaguicida orgánico a base de un fermentado de algas marinas 100% Orgánico ( Certificado ), que lo estamos utilizando ampliamente para el control de diversas plagas en uva. Actualmente estamos controlando Oidium y mosca Blanca, pero tenemos trabajos en otras plagas ( Nemátodos, Acaros, Hongos e Insectos ).
Para cualquier información adicional puede contactarse conmigo al mail: hsalcha@hotmail.com 
Atentamente, 
Hugo Salgado

----------

